# Finish For Spanish Cedar



## Bick4d (Mar 10, 2016)

I built a " Wave Hill " style chair using Spanish Cedar ( cedrela odorata ). The Cedar that is often used for cigar boxes. 
I'm seeking recommendations how to finish this wood that is said to have antioxidants that will interfere with oils curing. I don't want to apply just anything to a chair that will live outdoors and provide relaxation. It has occured to me to do nothing to finish this rot resistent wood. Does anyone have recommendations for something clear that will pop the grain, provide some UV protection and protect the chair from human contact, food and food containers ?


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Almost anything you put on it will need to be regularly maintained if it's in the sun. The sun breaks down the bond between the finish and the wood and once some water gets in, things just get worse. Good Spar Varnish with a UV inhibitor like Epifanes would be my first choice, but even it will need regular re-coating. The best thing, whether you go with a coating or leaving it bare is to make or get a cover to keep the sun off when not in use.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Jun 26, 2007)

Spanish Cedar has alot of resin in it, it is basically baked when dried to set the resin, if not it will ooze and become sticky. Any solvent based product can possibly soften the resin, and it gets pretty nasty, If I were using Spanish Cedar I would opt for a water base finish rather then run the risk.

I lost thousands on some humidors , because the cedar was not baked, after a few weeks everything in the humidor was a gooey mess, so I decided to clean them with some mineral spirits, OMG , what a mess in a day or so. Ended up removing all the cedar and redoing , lesson learned. I also built a small box out of some other Cedar, sprayed it with some lacquer, in a month the lacquer was peeling off and same gooey mess. Never Again


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Bick4d said:


> I built a " Wave Hill " style chair using Spanish Cedar ( cedrela odorata ). The Cedar that is often used for cigar boxes.
> I'm seeking recommendations how to finish this wood that is said to have antioxidants that will interfere with oils curing. I don't want to apply just anything to a chair that will live outdoors and provide relaxation. It has occured to me to do nothing to finish this rot resistent wood. Does anyone have recommendations for something clear that will pop the grain, provide some UV protection and protect the chair from human contact, food and food containers ?


I agree with Charles about using waterbourne on the Spanish Cedar. I would shop around for this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Varathan...SpgSl-X5C4YaN-k6TQhb2hoCQAvw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

You will end up doing yearly maintenance on it no matter what product you use.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

If you want a good waterborne finish with UV inhibitors, I've had very good results with General Finishes 450. I used it on some Adirondack chairs I made. Easy to use either brushing or spraying. I get it at the local Woodcraft store.
Mike Hawkins


----------

